# windows media player 11 keeps crashing =/



## samurai~x (Feb 28, 2007)

hihihihi i got a prob with my comp.. when ever i open windows media player it crashes after a 2-5mins even if i dont play a song
here is a pic of the error message that comes up...

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/779/wmpbb6.jpg

help asap ==' i dont like using winamp my winamp main window wont pop up but everything of winamp pops up except winamp so yeah.. ><

thanks


----------

